# Need Cat Owner Advice



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Have any of you tried that self-cleaning cat litter box? Are they any good? I've been thinking about getting one. I swear this cat craps more than I do.

Oh and he confuses me. He acts like he loves me... follows me around like a puppy, jumps on my lap constantly, curls up on my chest. He's relaxing on my lap now as I type. But then sometimes when I go to pet him he claws the shit out of me. When I walk by he attacks my legs. I try to clean his nose or his butt and he bites so hard he draws blood.

I know all cats do this to some extent... well all the ones I have known. But usually like you go to pet them and it's just a gentle warning bite that says I don't wanna be touched right now. This cat tries to rip my arm off. His name is Chloe by the way... I've tried to avoid saying it in this post cuz the fact that I thought he was a girl at first embarrasses me, but oh well. I swear I never felt a penis or anything... I found out when I went to get her spayed and when I saw the bill it said he was neutered. I called the vet and was like um it says here my cat was neutered but I always thought she was a girl. She put me on hold, came back and said congratulations it's a boy!

But anyways... about his agressiveness... any ideas?

Sorry so long.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I know he's just using me isn't he.


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

--


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

No ideas about the agressiveness, but I'd recommend you not attempting to clean his nose or butt. Cats clean themselves. At least... mine do! Ha.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh my god!! Thank you for your replies I just wanted to say real quick that I DID NOT write silly-billy!! What the fuck is that a new feature?!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Holy fucking shit stop it it's not funny!!!


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

HAHAHAHA...oh no.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

fingertingle said:


> HAHAHAHA...oh no.


I had NO part in this, blame the moderators.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

Tee hee. Cough.



I got down on my fucking hands and knees and begged Sebastian, G-Funk, Homeskoooled, Cloverstone and all the other moderators not to do this, but none of the shits ever listens to me. Sigh. I apologise on their behalf. I am truely sorry for their immature behaviour.


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

--


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL! This makes being a moderator totally worth it. Now you cant really be mad at someone who flower's and silly-billy's you to death in a post, now can you?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

(disclaimer ~ actual homosexuals need not be offended.)

that is so gay. :roll:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

My cat does clean himself, but he has long hair so sometimes he needs help. I mean I can't just let him walk around with shit stuck to his ass ya know. And he gets dirt in his nose and doesn't clean it.

About the uh flower and silly-billies... I feel so violated. Really. I went to read my replies and then I caught a glimpse of my post.... and god that freaked me out. I was like silly-billy?! I don't talk like that. Who put that there.

Really... it doesn't seem right to me... people putting words in my mouth. Wasn't replacing the letters with dashes good enough?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

> I can't just let him walk around with silly-billy stuck to his ass ya know


It is utter abuse of power, I totally agree

But so fucking funny :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Where else could I get banned for using the phrase "You pair of snuggles?"

Tongue firmly in cheek. :lol:


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

--


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

peacedove said:


> About the uh flower and silly-billies... I feel so violated. Really. I went to read my replies and then I caught a glimpse of my post.... and god that freaked me out. I was like silly-billy?! I don't talk like that. Who put that there.


OK, now I'm curious whether a couple of phrases I learned on Father Ted 'fly under the radar', so to speak: Feck, Shite.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> peacedove said:
> 
> 
> > About the uh flower and silly-billies... I feel so violated. Really. I went to read my replies and then I caught a glimpse of my post.... and god that freaked me out. I was like silly-billy?! I don't talk like that. Who put that there.
> ...


One success, one failure.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> Tom Servo said:
> 
> 
> > peacedove said:
> ...


How about gobshite?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

There are billions of swear-words out there. The object was to inject a bit of levity into the proceedings. And yes, us moderators did have an almighty giggle, but - for christs sake, lighten up.

You know who you are.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

To be honest, I was laughing... at first.


----------

